# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Интересный крест

## Йиржи

Есть копия такого креста. Интересно, кому он вручался?
На реверсе знак имеет гладкую поверхность.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Насколько я знаю, выпускалась серия из нескольких значков посвящённых истории Руской авиации. Только здесь он почему-то без эмали. Было их толи 5 то ли 6, точно не помню. Выпускались малой серией, стоили( в Москве на Вернисаже) довольно дорого-порядка 30 дол. за штуку

----------

